# I entered a tune in this contest



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

It's the D'addario "Getmeloaded" contest.

If you're so inclined, please have a listen to my tune and vote.

The band name is Tommyknockers

Thank you in advance

This is the URL

http://getmeloaded.tv/





Milkman


----------



## Mahogany Martin (Mar 2, 2006)

Child is a great song Milkman. As much as I hate giving my email address to too many sites, I registered and gave you a vote.

Good luck. :rockon:


----------

